# VERY healthy Spicy Red Fish Stew recipe



## kitchenelf (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, I am having a VERY healthy Spicy Red Fish Stew - posted here

2 cups is a considered a "whole" meal - you need nothing else with it - our platelets usually feel a tad sticky so we like a "hearty" (get it????) red wine.

I hope everyone has a most enjoyable weekend!!!!

If you are a fish lover then you will most definately like this.  You can also use lemon instead of lime and scallops instead of the tilapia.  I have tried many varieties of fish - tilapia and possibly orange roughy have the best texture for this!!  Spice it up with more chili flakes to burn those calories!


----------



## callie (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks, ke!!  I've copied, pasted and saved this one.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 14, 2005)

Perfect, elfie.  I've had some roasted red peppers in the fridge waiting for me to decide what to do with them.  This stew will fit the bill!


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 14, 2005)

I tried this stew a few months ago and loved it.  It is now in my favorite's cookbook.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2005)

It's a very "clean" stew - I'm glad you liked it abj - I know it's good - but lots of things posted here are good!!!!!  I want to try everything!!!!!!

abj - Rachel Ray has a recipe Venetian Shrimp and Scallops.  The only thing I did different to the Venetian recipe is reduced it a LOT more than she said - The part that says "when liquids come to a boil" I let it simmer about 20 minutes longer probably - but it was well worth the wait.  The tastes are very similar and the Venetian recipe is JUST as good!  Just a tad different.  This dish went really well with the Panzanella salad we served with it.


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks kitchenelf,  I usually have to order my scallops from a store called fresh direct here or go accross town to the fish markets, but I have copied and pasted it for when I do get some.


----------

